# Derk Slottow's Memorial plans



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Last week someone mentioned the idea of "fixing" the damn below screaming 1/4 mile on Clear Creek in his honor. While I know this wouldn't be cheap, it seems like a perfect way to honor his memory.

Not only would he like it as a boater, but he was studying for that field professionally. I know we have contacts that can help make this happen affordably. 

I'm sure it could be more than just fixed, but turned into something cool.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

fix that dam so it has a sick 10 foot boof on each side with a channel down the middle, he wouldn't have any disagreements.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> Last week someone mentioned the idea of "fixing" the damn below screaming 1/4 mile on Clear Creek in his honor. ...


This is my favorite idea. It would be a huge gift to the paddling community which is probably what Derk would want. 

Not only would it fix a man-made hazard that chops off the bottom of Derk's local run, it would allow people to easily add the last class 1/4 mile of III+/IV to a lower CC run. They could take out on the east side of tunnel #1 (easy, fat, safe pull-off) instead of the west side (smaller, dangerous pulloff on a blind curve). It would also give peace of mind to people who are swimming the bottom of the screaming 1/4 mile at high water.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

I 4th fixing the diversion dam below 1/4 mile!! That would be amazing!!!! What do we have to do to get this rolling?? Would we have to contact the county and start a petition???? I would definitely be up for getting some fundraisers going to support the cost!! How do we get the approval and permits??? This is all new to me, as far as changing government man-made structures??? 

Whew..... got me all excited there for a minute!!!! 

Hopefully some knowledgable people in the community will chime in here shortly and advise!! Thanks for bringing the idea to the table!!!

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
This is Shane from Recreation Engineering and Planning (REP). We designed and built the Golden park. I can't offer our services for free but I personally would be willing to do some of the work on this project pro-bono. I didn't know Derk, but I do know the dam and I have read about Derk's lifestyle and paddling accomplishments. I want to help.

There is a lot of leg-work that needs to be done and I would be happy to "project manage" to help keep things moving and organize tasks. The first three tasks that come to mind are:
1) This project may not be possible because the dam is used for a diversion and the owners of the diversion may not want anyone to touch it. Can someone find out who owns the diversion and call them to discuss the situation?
2) Can anyone build a website that will act as the homebase for fundraising, pictures, and current events on the project? Any webmasters out there?
3) No matter how we shake it, we'll need at least $50K to get anything done. Does anyone know how to search for grants and funding assistance? Bake sales, races, gear swaps, etc. are great, but there is a lot of federal stimulus money out there right now and some may be available for this dam.
3) Can anyone get a property ownership map of this area? Part of the dam is probably owned by CDOT and if so, we need to start talking with them too.

We are a huge community, and by pooling our resources, tragedies like this can develop into something positive. If you guys want to make this happen, REP will help.


Please contact me via email: [email protected]. 
see you on the water,
-Shane Sigle


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

shaneatrep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is Shane from Recreation Engineering and Planning (REP). We designed and built the Golden park. I can't offer our services for free but I personally would be willing to do some of the work on this project pro-bono. I didn't know Derk, but I do know the dam and I have read about Derk's lifestyle and paddling accomplishments. I want to help.
> 
> There is a lot of leg-work that needs to be done and I would be happy to "project manage" to help keep things moving and organize tasks. The first three tasks that come to mind are:
> ...


 
I'm a webmaster and would volunteer to open a site for this cause!!

-Nick


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey T-Roy
We started a thread last week about the memorial plans. There are a lot more ideas on there too. 

Joe Hemelt is working on getting the pavilion for Sat. for the float. I am sure you are in contact with him as he knows as much as I do right now. 

I have a call into Mike Harvey about the dam...It is probably going to take years and thousands of dollars to make that happen. I agree Derk would think the idea is awesome but I feel like we need something at the park to remember him by too since the dam is a time consuming, costly project that may not be done for years, if we ever raise enough money for it. The dam is something a group of people could pursue overtime in Derks name as well as in the name of sponsors that would donate money to the cause but I doubt we could raise money and deal with the permits and politics quickly.

Maybe we can do a memorial statue or bench and place it in the play park and when the dam is cleaned move it up there or something.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

time consuming or not, why rush anything. nothing is changingin the present future and if it helps safety n the overall picture and helps create a more fuild run which derk liked why not. im sure derk would like to fix that structure more than he would like a bench or a statue or a plack!

derk was awsome its only fitting to do something awsome in his name. a bench or statue in my mind doesn't fit derk at all! biggest little man i ever had the pleasure of knowing and he tried damn near hearder than anyone. so why rush and push for instant gratification. thats not exactly what kayaking is about it takes years to get to the place where derk was in his paddling career. go big or go home is one phrase derk said to me as we were scouting the putin drop at bluegrass. a bench is not derk!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

CUkayakGirl said:


> Hey T-Roy
> We started a thread last week about the memorial plans. There are a lot more ideas on there too.
> 
> Joe Hemelt is working on getting the pavilion for Sat. for the float. I am sure you are in contact with him as he knows as much as I do right now.
> ...


 
I 2nd the statue idea or something at the PP!! This is more realistic for instant gradification, but let's keep the momentum going on the dam idea and see what we can pull together as a community!!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

> This is more realistic for instant gradification, but let's keep the momentum going on the dam idea and see what we can pull together as a community!!


I agree. 

I would hate to see us just go after the dam and then in a few years, nothing come of it. I would assume the idea of cleaning the dam has been brought up before and there is probably some reason nothing has happened to it...I.E.owner of the division not wanting things to change, politics, cost... who knows. It has enough gradient to make it into something cool though.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe think of it like this: something in the park that will help the playboating community and non-paddlers remember Derk and then something in the long term for the diversion dam that will help the creeking community remember Derk and will be something that Derk would have wanted done if he was still here.

I had no idea that Derk was such an awesome playboater until I saw some of the video clips that folks posted after he died. I about fell over when I saw him throw that crazy stuff in that Avon park video. I'm hardly ever at the parks so I never saw him going nuts in a playboat. I saw him at places like the SSV creeking clinic that Jackson put on and I saw him at the putin/takeout of just about every class IV/V creek I ever ran around here. He was one heck of a well-rounded paddler.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to Volunteer my band (Big Richard...6 piece rock band) for any fundraising type events you guys come up with...I never knew Derk..but I live in his neighborhood and after reading all these posts...feel like I really missed out. If I can help in any way...please let me know...we could put a concert together to raise money...or whatever you guys would like...I just feel like as a member of this community...I should do something...and music is one of the greatest ways to heal souls and bring people together in celebration.

Matty
[email protected]
970-406-1222


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*GREAT IDEAS, KEEP EM COMING!*

Great ideas everyone! I think we should do it all in the long run. However I do feel it's is important to get some sort of memorial going and finished by next Spring. Someone posted the idea of a "bronzed version of The New Testament" with duct tape and all next to a bench or tree just waiting for Derk to put his notes in after running CC at 682.6 cfs-lol. The bench I put in for James McFarland was relatively inexpensive and was a big tribute to his life and important for his family. Fixing that DAMN DIVERSION would be great too. However we need to get something going while we still have good weather on our side and while it's still fresh in everyone's mind. Food for thought.
T-ROY


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

derk will always be fresh in our thoughts. i don't think anybody should put any kind of time line on something so meaningful better do it right than shannty and quick!


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree that it should be done right and that just putting something half ass up next week wouldn't do justice to Derk or his family and friends. However, since I've done this before, I know that the more time it takes the harder it is to get people involved. People are less likely to donate to a cause that happened a year ago. Fund raising is the toughest part of getting a permanent memorial. In conclusion, Derk meant a lot to all of us. It is crucial that we remember him and at least get the ball rolling so we can get-r-done and get it right. I'm sure this Buzz thread will generate all the necessary components to doing it right the 1st time and ideas on how to raise all the funds for the appropriate memorial to honor COUNT DERKULA!


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

ON the topic of raising money I've got a few pointers. My mother was a professional fundraiser for years and told me the following tips.

1. Take donations - If it costs you to do something you might as well not do it. For example if you do a bake sale you pay $5 for a cake mix, you might sell the cake for $7. Your donation is only $3, you might as well just have donated the 5.

2. Make it REALLY easy to donate. Online is best because anyone anywhere can do it. If I lived in the middle of nowhere and decided I wanted to donate but didn't have the chance for a few weeks I would probably forget. She suggested a button on the website. One on mountain buzz would have been best but even on the website make for him would be good.

3. If you can charge admittance to something free, do. For instance, if a keg was donated to a benefit, charge for cups. My brothers fraternity can't charge for alcohol and is required to serve sodas. Therefore to pay for their beer they charge for cups instead of "selling alcohol". This is an idea if a concert or some such thing were done, charge to attend or to get food/drink that would preferably be donated.

The biggest rule is that if you have to pay for it you won't make enough to make it worth it.

My own personal opinion on the memorial is that we should aim for the dam. If it's not possible and we have extra money, donate it to First Descents or something. I think he wouldn't particularly want a bench or some such thing but I think if we can't aim as high as the dam the bronzed New Testament would be the way to go. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Christine, sorry I have not gotten back to you yet, I am on vacation this week with my family in Vermont. 

As my colleague Shane already indicated I did not know Derk, but I am personally willing to help out however I can. I would say depending on the solution that folks wanted to see we could probably develop a less costly "fix" for the dam, although I am not familiar with it. I am back in on the 3rd. 

Thoughts and prayers to Derk's friends and family...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

While I don't know much about fixing dams, this has to be the very easiest of scenarios. It is already runnable; it just has some sticky holes and rebar to mitigate. Sure seems like two mixers trucks strategically dumped would take care of it.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

As a hydraulic engineer, I am willing to help with the dam design.

As a DJ, I would offer to help with any kind of fundraiser.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

I remember reading in another thread someplace Derk was in the process of cleaning out a section of the Snake so that he could get a first D on it and I would imagine making it accessible for others to use. Would that be something that is low in cost and potentially high in return for something he would've like to see done as well? I am not familar with the stretch, flows, etc ... but a crew of people on a weekend sounds like it might get it runnable for people. Just a thought.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I would be in for cleaning the snake and have a chainsaw. Let me know if anyone wants to work on that this summer/fall. 

With regards to the dam removal would AW be able to lend any info? Seems like this is right up their alley.

JD


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Guys,

I just popped a note over to CSM regarding an organized bake sale (and Mary, I hear what you're saying about buying mixes, etc, but if you have a number of folks donate items, or are in a place to eat the cost/ have supplies on hand/ not rely on ready-made mixes, etc, much of the initial cost can be deferred) and/ or additional fundraising resources via the school.

More info to come soon, largely dependent on when we receive a response, and what the nature of those replies entail from CSM.

If you guys can help with any of this, please let me know!
Direct contact to Cortney Glauser, (SIXone5) 3sixFOUR-seven2sixSIX
BranscCSATgmailDOTcom


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Count's Girl said:


> 3. If you can charge admittance to something free, do. For instance, if a keg was donated to a benefit, charge for cups. My brothers fraternity can't charge for alcohol and is required to serve sodas. Therefore to pay for their beer they charge for cups instead of "selling alcohol". This is an idea if a concert or some such thing were done, charge to attend or to get food/drink that would preferably be donated.


In the state of Colorado non-profits are allowed 10 special event liquor permits a year to sell booze. Each municipality in Colorado has it's own guidelines for issuing these permits, but if we formed a non-profit to raise money - liquor sales could produce a lot of cash.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

FYI regarding the diversion dam. I think it may be the Welch Ditch. The ownership may be complex. I can't recall whether on not I've ever seen this ditch running. If approached properly, the owners may be open to "restoring" or "maintaining" their headgate so that they can continue to make their legal diversions, while allowing safer passage for kayaks. If approached carefully, it could be win-win. If not, the ditch owner could shut down the proejct pretty fast. If this gets some momentum, I'd be glad to help with approaching the owners.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

It would be a win for the land owners because if there was a boaters channel there wouldn't be anymore boaters portaging it...
I would think... I don't know the dam or anything but that would be a major + for the owners.


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't recall there being that much to clean up left on the Snake. There is large drop that I would think would be unrunable regardless but has little jam at it's top. I might be wrong. As I recall the main issue was catching flows. There isn't much of anything flowing into it and the chances of you happening to drop by when flows are right are about slim to none. I would love to see it run but don't know if it's reasonable, but hey, I saw it once before I even knew how to kayak or what to look for. Great fun hike down though, I'ld be up to help clean up what is left to do, well, watch and try to learn. 

As far as a bake sale or such thing I'm totally up for it if we're willing to eat the costs, I was just passing on advice. It's good to hear about the alcohol permits, I think a concert or cook out could be a great idea, both for fundraising and for a good time.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if they are still planning on doing the memorial head-light float down the playpark this Sat night?


----------



## Count's Girl (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure about the details but I know Derk's family and I are definitely still going to be there Sat. night. I know a float will happen, the question is merely planning details. But that's Christine's thing, I haven't seen her much lately so don't have all the details on what exactly is happening.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you think you could make the modified diversion dam design an EPICS project for the Mines students. Do they even have EPICS anymore, or something similar?
Could be a very inexpensive way to start the project and benefit the Mines community. I would have much rather worked on a project like this than some of the stupid EPICS projects in my day at Mines.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

*Final Float Day and Time!!!!!*

Yes,
We are keeping it on *Sat Aug. 1st* since that is what Mary posted last week. 

The float will *start around 8PM*...come a little earlier so we can time the float with the sunset. 

Joe was unable to get a permit for the park, everything is already rented so we can not have a picnic or anything. 

If people are interested Joe and I can talk to Woodies and see about getting the big room in the back after the float for some food and beers. 

-Christine


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Just a heads up but the memorial acct has not hit the database at Wells Fargo yet so the teller will have to search for it but they are able to find the acct. Just fyi, it takes a while for them to find it, she thought this was because it was a new account.


----------



## captain pete (Jul 7, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> FYI regarding the diversion dam. I think it may be the Welch Ditch. The ownership may be complex. I can't recall whether on not I've ever seen this ditch running. If approached properly, the owners may be open to "restoring" or "maintaining" their headgate so that they can continue to make their legal diversions, while allowing safer passage for kayaks. If approached carefully, it could be win-win. If not, the ditch owner could shut down the proejct pretty fast. If this gets some momentum, I'd be glad to help with approaching the owners.


Sorry if this has been replied to already, but I think the diversion in question belongs to the Church Ditch co. (Are we talking about the low head 2 or 3 miles up CC?), I think Church ditch is related to the Church Ranch, who knows where the water is going now... but that ditch is currently full of h2o.


----------



## Cipherion (Apr 23, 2009)

*Derk Slottow videos*

I read what happened and wanted to say my prayers are with Derk's family and friends. I googled his name and found some movies he made with his friends while paddling that I thought should not be forgotten.

Snaggletooth Rapid '08 on Vimeo

Condolences. JP


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Cipherion said:


> I read what happened and wanted to say my prayers are with Derk's family and friends. I googled his name and found some movies he made with his friends while paddling that I thought should not be forgotten.
> 
> Snaggletooth Rapid '08 on Vimeo
> 
> Condolences. JP


That was my first and favorite Dolores run... thanks for the reminder about the video.


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

Gang,
I have a meeting with the Church Ditch stakeholders in the next few weeks to discuss rebuilding the diversion to improve safety and stabilize the diversion capabilities. I believe this is our chance to get that nasty manmade drop in lower Clear Creek removed and replaced with something safe. 

This is where you guys can come in. People have suggested doing this project as a tribute to Derk since he loved to paddle the lower canyon. Can you or have you raised any funds that could be used to make this project happen? Can anyone set up a simple website where people can donate and can anyone get involved and help raise awareness?

Thanks!
Shane Sigle
Recreation Engineering and Planning
Home | REP


----------



## Nickdanger (Mar 30, 2004)

*Almost Five Years*

With the five-year anniversary almost here, who's up for helping make something happen? I'm curious to know what happened in the meeting referenced in the last post? Honoring both Derk's love of boating and his passion for poetry seems appropriate... a plaque with a few lines of his poetry cast in bronze and set in a rock near a bench at the play park? I think this same idea was tossed around a bit in 2009. A prof at Mines whom Derk took 5 classes with (only 2 for credit... the rest for fun) has a lot of his work. I think he'd be pleased by this. The dam project would be awesome too, but given the complexity, it seems like a very long term project.


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

My recollection is the ditch stakeholders would be willing to listen if a group came to them with funding and design for a new structure, but they have no intention of changing things themselves. I'd be willing to volunteer the design work if funding was in place to hire a contractor. If there are some interested Buzzards, this would be the next step. Thanks for sparking it up!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love to see a memorial to The Count. He was the epitome of a good boater and a good person and deserves to be remembered. If funds need to be raised, let us know.


----------



## Nickdanger (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks, Logan. We're initiating conversations with the city of Golden and will get in touch if we are short of funds. We just learned that Derk's father passed away a few days ago. So tragic. It seems appropriate that a memorial commemorate them both, which is appropriate as he was also a kayaker. We'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Slottow family legacy....*

I was very saddened about the loss of both Derk and his father Luke, they're both incredible people and the paddling community has lost 2 very great people. I hope we can make that diversion dam on lower Clear Creek into something nice and safe. I believe this could be considered part of the Slottow legacy by improving this man made hazard and make it into something like a memorial to honor their family. I still have my "DO IT FOR DERK" sticker from his memorial service and see it and think about him everyday. They might be gone from this world but they'll never be forgotten; thoughts go out to all their family and friends.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm sad to hear that Luke passed away as well. I'd be happy to contribute again if we get something going.


----------

